# Red Dress Manor revisit, England/Wales borders - August 2013 ***PIC HEAVY***



## antonymes (Sep 3, 2013)

A second trip to the legend, Calcott Hall. Too good a place to not take a second look around. Having seen quite a lot of posts about this pace lately, I'm surprised that no-one else seems to have been in the cellar. Some fascinating finds in there.

Frances




Baby




Dusty




The record player




A shaft of light




Artifacts




Frances' room£1




Frances' room#2




Frances' room#3




Frances' room#4




Frances' room#5



Drawers




Postcard from Blackpool




Payments book




Wallpaper




Cellar#1




Barrels




Cellar#2




Negative




In the mirror




Barn




Milk recorder


----------



## night crawler (Sep 3, 2013)

Loose the car please, rules say no cars Nice report though


----------



## zeroUE (Sep 3, 2013)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but has the real name of RDM been made public as its in the original post?


----------



## Boatbird (Sep 3, 2013)

Ahhhhh the label in the red dress at last  wonderful site!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice one..


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice set of shots wonderful place may have been you in the cellar when we went, hear voices on two occasions but not a soul seen ?
Yes the location is public on another site only realized not long back myself so had to go see the girl sharpish.


----------



## antonymes (Sep 4, 2013)

Lucky Pants said:


> Nice set of shots wonderful place may have been you in the cellar when we went, hear voices on two occasions but not a soul seen ?
> Yes the location is public on another site only realized not long back myself so had to go see the girl sharpish.



She's a beauty, isn't she? I'm going to do a bit of digging to find out more. This one could turn out to be a personal obsession!


----------



## Helipoos79 (Nov 1, 2013)

Great photos! I am absolutely fascinated in this place and the history of it. When I first looked at the photos it really gave me goosebumps. I would love to know what happened to the lady who lived there and why there were clothes and letters scattered everywhere.

Its a bit sad too, I hope she had a happy life there and I hope that somehow this place is bought and restored by someone new so it can begin a new phase of life!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 1, 2013)

Great photos, cheers for sharing!  
Glad you got to see it while it's still like it is.


----------

